# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Pil doorslikken, bruine afscheiding

## el3

Ik had al een tijdje last van vage klachten: buikpijn, af en toe wat bruine afscheiding. De dokter dacht aan endometriose en heeft me geadviseerd de pil door te slikken, dus zonder stopweek. Ik ben nu in de 4e of 5e pilstrip zonder stopweek in te lassen en ben nu ongesteld. Althans dat denk ik, het is eigenlijk bruine afscheiding en niet rood. Nou was ik al gewaarschuwd dat ik een doorbraakbloeding kon krijgen, maar ik heb nu al 2 weken die afscheiding. Is dat normaal? En is het normaal dat het bruin is en niet rood?
En ik heb gelezen dat je zodra je een doorbraakbloeding hebt een stopweek in moet lassen. Dit heeft de huisarts mij niet verteld, die zei dat ik helemaal geen stopweek in hoefde te lassen. Maar nu heb ik dit dus. Wat is waar?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Hoi,

Het kan inderdaad een doorbraakbloeding zijn, lijkt me redelijk normaal dat je na zoveel maanden een tijdje bruine afscheiding krijgt, dit is namelijk oud bloed, en uiteraard moet dat er ooit eens uit. Wat waarschijnlijk dus bij jou nu het geval is.

Of je dan een stopweek in moet lassen weet ik ook niet precies, dat is mij ook nog nooit verteld. Ik weet wel dat ik het ook een keer heb gehad, en toen ging het vanzelf wel over, dus met wat geluk gaat het wel weer weg.

Als je nog te lang last blijft houden van die bruine afscheiding is het misschien handig om je huisarts even in te lichten  :Wink:  

xxx

----------

